# KA24DE details



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anybody know if the KA24DE has oil squirters for piston cooling? I have read that they do in SCC. I also have pics in my frontier haynes manual that says the KA24DE does have oil squirters. I am just interrested cause I see alot of people saying that it doesn't, but has anyone ever broken one down and noticed this. This would be cool as oil squirters help out alot in turbo engines. Also it probably would demand a huge oil pump and I think the KA oil pump might be compatible with old L-Series engines. Anybody know some facts about this?


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

The DE does i think the people that were saying that it doesnt were referring to the E because i do not believe that the E block has the squirters


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

thanks, maybe someday I will have a car I can put one in. They should remain pretty cheap and available for a while.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

funny you mention turbos cause apparently from what ive read, the E is better than DE for turbo


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

KAs will remain cheap until the SR and RB swaps become unwanted until then you can get great deals on them, like $350 for a 96 DE motorset with 63k


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

KA... Bah!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Kelso said:


> funny you mention turbos cause apparently from what ive read, the E is better than DE for turbo


 i've heard the opposite..

E for n/a
DE for turbo


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, i think the E makes some mean N/A power cause they can get into some crazy cam profiles and i think you can order the mikuni twin carb set from courtesy. i wouldnt mind building up a high comp. n/a KA24E. i didnt think the DE had squirters, but it might. i'll have to check my FSM and see if it does.


----------

